# Percy Face-ectomy



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Percy





Nevermind those men with hyperdermic needles


Body removes with 4 screws easily accessable from under holding the cab down, and 4 holding down the boiler


Percy after anesthesia





Percy after facial removal



this was very very easy, just press on the sides and it will pop off, 


Side view showing tabs that hold faceplate to body





New smokebox face



Sheet black styrene & a spare wheel, I actually traced the diameter directly from the boiler


Smokebox in place



just simply ACC in place


Painted





Percy on the autopsy slab 



This was a seriously EASY project completed in literally ONE evening
just waiting for the paint to dry then will add a gloss coat to match body gloss for now.


Already cannot wait to get my paws on Thomas!


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Poor poor Percy!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Coupler adaptors added, gloss paint applied to match existing, all reassembled WHAT A DIFFERENCE!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Alas, poor Percy. I knew him!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Hmm, that explains why there's no Isle of Sodor hockey team... They lose every face-off.  

Later, 

K


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 25 Dec 2009 02:56 PM 
Hmm, that explains why there's no Isle of Sodor hockey team... They lose every face-off.  

Later, 

K 

I thought 2009 nominations for worst online forum joke of the year were closed! Perhaps we will keep it open for the last week...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

How long will it be before there is a post in a forum about someone building an 0-4-0T from some e-bay bargain or from scrap, painting it green and affixing a face to it to make it look like Percy?

People will oooo and aaahhh over it and ask where the face came from and some will ask how to get one, since the original run of engines is sold out and there are no more available.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

People will oooo and aaahhh over it and ask where the face came from and some will ask how to get one, since the original run of engines is sold out and there are no more available. 
That's why those who have them need to... 





wait for it... 





Save face!!! 



(Going back to work now...) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooooooooooh........I don't know if we can "face" many more of Kevin's bad puns!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This "Face Lift" isn't going to appear in the series "Nip and Tuck? is it. 

Hey It's funnier than the Face Off one


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Solving the Footplate issue, first step cut out the plastic with a Dremel tool:
















You can see some of the clearance issues with the motor and I suspect the uslessly high clearane in the cab was to accomdate battery RC installs inside the shell.



Heres without the cab


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic,

Looks good! Siderods going red, huh?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Mark, seen lots of examples of restored engines with the red rods, looks better than the plastics at any rate: 

few more pics, starting to take shape:


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice! And thanks for posting this--I'm looking forwared to seeing the finale. Got to get rid of that plasticky-looking shine though


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Footplate work continued:


Backhead completed:










Test fit:










Coal bunker mocked up










Backhead painted









in place


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I am happy to report that Percy has successfully been surgically removed and a decent looking Avonside 0-4-0 ST was found inside:












Next up,...

Oh Thomas!!!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job there!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Some scale pics:

The Avonside next to an LGB Porter










With various figures








the figures are left to right, 1/22.5 in the cab, 1/24 on the side, and 1/20.3 on the front



Homer seems to have found a new ride.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, this may be going too far into the "Thomas" gig but I recall that, in _Thomas and the Magic Railroad _movie, when an engine from the Isle of Sodor comes through to the "real" world it changes it's appearance losing it's face (as was evidenced by _Lady_) and reacquiring it upon entry back to the Isle of Sodor soooooooooo...........this would be what _Percy _looks like in our world! Hmmm....very nice!


----------

